# Help, 2010 Jetta 2.5 Radio turns off/on by itself



## hbueain (Aug 14, 2010)

:sly:
Hello,
So my 2010 Jetta LE is exactly 8 days old with 200 miles on it. Everything is great..except the Radio turns off and then on by itself randomly. This happens for AM/FM, and when I listen to iPod through the dock. Havn't had a chance to listen to CD but I guess the same thing applies too. 

It turns the power off randomly (completely random, sometimes I can get to listen to it for an hour before it shuts down, and sometimes its so frequent it happens every few seconds)
~80% of the time when it shuts off, I felt and heard a "click" behind the steering wheel
it sometimes turns itself back on after turning itself off

Anyone else have experienced problems like this? I'm planning to take it back to the dealer, but this is happens randomly so I'm not sure if the technician can replicate the problem....

Thanks


(its a Jetta limited edition with the very basic 1 CD head unit)


----------



## CyberJock (Jun 22, 2003)

It shouldn't matter if he can't find it, it's under warranty and I would scream to the high heavens
until they get it right. Good Luck to you!


----------



## gizmos604 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Same Problem*

I have the same car. Mine had 400 miles and did the same exact thing. I had it diagnosed at it was found to be the ignition. It was replaced under warranty and have had no further problems. Good luck.


----------

